# Members in the Northeast Ohio area..want to tweak and test your system this weekend?



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey there everyone....I have a few friends who do a little free "tweak and test" thing for SPL every couple weeks. The next one is this Saturday, September 17th (weather permitting of course.) It will be from 5pm-9pm at the Brunswick car show. The city holds a car show/crusin gig every Saturday at Laurel Square Shopping Center. They have their own space to do test and tune, just look for the EZ-UP tent and some loud cars around it. The address is 1733 Pearl Road, Brunswick Ohio 44212. It's about 18 miles south of Cleveland and about 20 miles north of Akron. Of course its free. They will be having a competition there in the fall where all money paid in to compete gets paid back to the winners. These guys don't do it for the money, just because they love loud cars. These guys and I have built a few IASCA, USAC and Db Drag World Record holders in the past, so we love our loud cars. So come on down, they'll have the meter there, and test your car for free! Or, if you just love to hang out and talk stereo, that's cool too. There's usually a bunch of cars to look at for the car show too, so it's fun all around.

By the way, they aren't too bad about it being loud, as long as you aren't playing it with the doors wide open for a long time. So come on out and have fun! I'll try to update the thread when we get close to the date so everyone knows if it will look like the weather is going to let us be there..... Thanks, Mick.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Bump for this weekend!


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Tomorrow guys! Good way to get some idea what you are gonna hit at a comp...you can do some tweaking to find that peak frequency! Gonna be a beautiful evening for it!


----------

